# Connexion à Messages et Facetime impossible



## Bravana (14 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à vous chers Mac users,

Je viens vers vous pour un problème de connexion au logiciel Messages.

Je suis sous OS X 10.9.2 et je n'arrive pas à utiliser le logiciel Messages sur mon ordinateur.

Quand j'ouvre le logiciel, il ouvre une fenêtre iMessage dans laquelle je dois entrer mon id Apple ainsi que mon code. Je rentre donc mes identifiants Apple que j'utilise pour iTunes (je suppose que ce sont ceux-là qui sont demandés.

A partir d'ici, j'ai une fenêtre contenant un message d'erreur qui apparait. m'indiquant que mon code n'est pas validé par Apple et que pour le valider il faut que j'appelle l'assistance de l'app iMessage.

J'ai essayé avec mon compte iCloud, même constat...

Je tiens à préciser que mon adresse pour iTunes, qui est d'ailleurs l'adresse qui est sur mon mac, est une adresse en free.fr.

Lorsque je me connecte avec mes Id sur le site d'apple, il m'indique que mon compte est bien validé. Je peux aussi ouvrir l'espace iCloud dispo sur le web et récupérer mes contacts et tout le reste.

Un autre problème apparaît pour connecter FaceTime, mais je suppose qu'il s'agit du même problème de validé des id.
Je rentre mes id iTunes, la fenêtre m'indique que les appels seront émis depuis l'adresse (adresse qui est cochée avec une petite virgule bleue dans la deuxième page. Lorsque je clique sur suivant, la vérification se lance, mais je retourne sur la page de début sur laquelle il faut se connecter.

Je vous joint une capture du message d'erreur Messages pour plus de compréhension.

http://hpics.li/80a301e

Merci d'avance pour les réponses que vous pourrez m'apporter.

Cordialement,

Bravana, un Mac user dans la détresse.

PS: Je ne sais pas si cela a une incidence sur mon problème, mais je n'ai pas d'iPhone ni d'autres appareils mac (J'ai lu qu'il était possible de relier iMessages à Message avec le numéro de téléphone).


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2014)

il doit y avoir un couac coté mémorisation de log
soit coté trousseau
soit coté fichiers de réglages des imessages facetime etc
vu le couac je dirai trousseau
(tester l'effacement des données Apple ID)

bien entendu tu as vu lu appliqué ca
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3970?viewlocale=fr_FR


eventuellement tester sur une autre session


----------



## Bravana (14 Mars 2014)

Oui, je suis déjà allé sur le lien support apple, c'est là que j'ai vu que mon id était bien valide sur le site proposé.

Je tente d'effacer l'id dans le trousseau dans un premier temps 

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h52 ----------

Alors, je suis allé dans le trousseau et ai supprimé tous les apple ID présents. Rien ne change.

J'ai ouvert une session test, rien non plus.

En revanche, je me suis aperçu de quelque chose. Le problème survient sur la fenêtre de configuration iMessage.

Lorsque j'ignore cette configuration, j'arrive sur une nouvelle page, la page Messages, et il m'est demandé de choisir un compte Messages à ajouter.

C'est peut-être ici que tout se joue?

J'ai le choix entre un compte Google, Yahoo et Aol. ou alors AIM google talk, Jabber et Yahoo!.

Est-ce que ce compte est différent du compte iMessage? Il ne m'est pas demandé mon id Apple mais bien un compte de type messagerie instantanée.

Pour configurer iMessage faut-il que je passe par un iPhone?


----------

